# Spiral Eyelet Headband w/pattern



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Someone on KP posted a beautiful cowl using a pattern by Stephanie Shiman, Spiral Eyelet Cowl. I adapted the lace pattern in Stephanies cowl to make a headband. It is a great stash-buster item and worked up quickly.

Used size 7 needles, Effervese yarn from Hobby Lobby.

Cast on 60, using long tail, join in round, place marker to note beginning of row, worked as follows:

Row 1 - knit 
Row 2 - purl 
Row 3 - knit 
Row 4 - purl

Begin lace portion: (I found it easier to keep track by placing a stitch marker between each lace group, 5 stitches)

Row 1 - * YO, k-3, k2tog * work to beginning marker

Row 2 - knit

Continue with lace rows to desired width. Work 4 rows of garter as in beginning, bind off using stretchy method.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for sharing! Just a little project that I have time to do right now.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

That's really cool!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

It's lovely thanks for sharing the pattern &#128149;


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Lovely - thanks for sharing. I was confused at first with the first 4 "rows" of K-P-K-P being described as garter stitch, but then realized you are knitting in the round. Am I right? The big clue was no grafting ends!&#128515;&#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes, you are right about the garter stitch in the round, needing a purl row between knit.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for pattern. Perfect for my granddaughter. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, it's very pretty. Great stocking stuffer :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a beautiful headband! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very pretty. Thanks


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Really neat pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks ! Love this pattern.


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

can you tell us your gauge? I really love the headband and want to make it for several of my granddaughters!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Terrific! Thanks for the reference to the Cowl as well.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I needed a good stash buster pattern.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

THANKS! I have bookmarked for future.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the pattern. It is a great stash buster. ;0)


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Love that! I can see myself making that several times


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooooo, thank you! I like this a lot!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

thank you for the pattern! wonderful headband!


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks. Beautiful,


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Love this one printed it up quick Thank you


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Many thanks for this wonderful pattern, I'll definitely be making one for winter.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty  
thank you !


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I think this is really sweet, thank you!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Really like it, thank you so much! Is the yarn worsted weight? Thanks.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice! Great idea for a quick knit. Thanks for sharing with pattern.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern, as you said, great stash burner!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Revan said:


> Really like it, thank you so much! Is the yarn worsted weight? Thanks.


The cowl pattern is on ravelry. It's done on size seven needles, sport weight. I'm supposing the headband is the same.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## antiquesnsews (Aug 25, 2015)

Very pretty headband. Thank you for doing the work to make the pattern for us. Am adding it to my list of things to try!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Very pretty and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been looking for a pretty headband pattern, and this one is screamin' for me to make it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThePaintedHinge (Oct 9, 2015)

I love this! Need to put down my crochet hook and make some knitted projects like this!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

KP Folks are so SCHMARDT!!!


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

Looks and sounds easy. I will have to try it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

THANKS, I LOVE IT ! And have need of small items that knit up fast! This is pretty and functional


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Nice :sm24:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Great for gifts.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Great pattern thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Great pattern thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern


----------

